# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 23



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Brahms
Arrangement of the 2nd movement from the String Sextet No. 2 Op. 18
Emanuel Ax, piano

Brahms apparently did the transcription himself, as a gift to Clara Schumann on her 41st birthday, but was never published in his lifetime.

I like this, but not as much as the sextet version. Some parts work in the piano version, but other really don't (i particular I really miss the pizzicato in some sections). Nevertheless, enjoyable to listen to.

Brahms
Hungarian Dance No. 6
Z.E.N. Trio

This is going in the opposite direction: from piano to String Trio. The arrangement was done by Louis Ries.

I like this quite a bit, but I can't compare it to the piano version because I don't actually own any of Brahms' piano music. I mean, I guess I could listen to it on youtube or Spotify, but I figure I should really purchase the Hungarian Dances anyway, so I'll wait till I do.

J.S. Bach
Piano Partita No. 1
Maria João Pires, piano

I liked this more than her French Suite that I listened to earlier in the month, especially the Gigue and the Allemande (definitely my favorite movement).


----------

